# Doc's goofy jigs



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Been reading a lot about the pomp jigs; anyone seen them locally or tried tried them from the pier? If anyone knows of a local bait an tackle shop that may carry them I would appreciate a heads up as I plan on trying to make a four day morning pier run with some time off coming my way this week.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dizzy-Lizzys 850.433.0785
2081 E Cervatres St
Pensacola FL 32503

I love them !!!

get the pink/white​


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you use them solo or with a teaser?


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

And thanks by the way!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishnfun68 said:


> And thanks by the way!


I think adding a fly above the jig improves your chances with that style jig!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Stop by Dizzy Lizzys. Steve has a good selection, and will show you the best ways to fish them!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Goofy Jigs*

I make and use my version of ; the ice jigs, aka Dooc's Goofy , Silly Willie and other probable names.

I fish with a teaser tied back to back on a mono loop knot. Back to back exposes both hooks.

I have all colors of them as well as teasers, but favor a while/yellow tied on a loop knot with a pink teaser. Some people use them on a split ring, IMHO, the mono loop allows more action. Some people use them bare; without a teaser and catch fish.

My favorite colors are :white, yellow, chartreuse and hot pink. but the fish change their minds in a hurry. I am experimenting with an olive color which, IMO, again, emulates the colo\r of most bottom dwelling creatures.

I do use a teaser on a loop above a Pompano Jig which is another type jig; action wise. That's another story for another time. 

I fish the jig by casting it out(I'm surf fishing these days), them retrieving it in short hops all the way back to your feet. This imitates the sight of some crustacean digging into the sand to prevent it from getting eaten. All the way to your feet because the bite, in some cases, come in real close to the sand.

When I was working in Tampa, home of Doc's; BTW; I was exposed to these jigs on Gandy Bridge and the Skyway. At first; I thought that no fish would possibly eat the danged thing. It proved me wrong and Doc laughed all the way to the bank. The teasers came later.

They just cast them out, retrieve slowly or let the current move them across the bottom. It works!

I'm outta here. Sorry for the long post, but you did get me started. C2


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks C2...guess I am going to pick some up this morning and give them a shot. Plan on trying the pier first and then the surf later next week. I will let you guys know if I have any luck with them. Provided I can find them. Several people have told me Dizzy-Lizzy's Bait and Tackle carries them so I will start there.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

can someone post pics of these above mentioned set ups?


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a site that has a couple of different set ups using the Doc's Goofy Jigs. I bought some today at Dizzy Lizzy Bait & tackle; they were the only store I could fine in the area that had them in stock. They did not however have any of the buck tail teasers today. Check out the site:

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/10333/docs-goofy-jigs-reel-in-more-than-pompano/


----------



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link!^


----------

